# Paph roth 'Green Valley' SM/TPS x 'Fly Eagle' AM/AOS'



## jtrmd (May 13, 2011)

Anyone else growing this one?I find it to be the slowest of all my roths.(mm x rex, Green valley x Dou Fang, Chester hills x self, and Sam's Best x 'Perfection).I was wondering if this little devil likes anything special.


----------



## Justin (May 13, 2011)

Growth rate varies plant-to-plant with this species. Just keep giving it the requisite roth conditions (strong light, high humidity and airflow, warm temps, and good quality water with decent amount of fertlizer including mangesium). 

I do all the above except mine get much cooler temperatures than they prefer. That definitely slows them down.


----------



## jtrmd (May 13, 2011)

*Thanks*

It gets all of the above,but is a little on the cooler side in winter.This one might be keeping pace with my stonei


----------



## valenzino (May 14, 2011)

Same for me,very slow one.(I have 10 seedlings).Now are nearly flowering size,but nearly 8 years passed.I have a photo with the seedlings in compot,and at side a seedpod of another roth I pollinated... 3 of the seedlings produced from that seedpod already flowered and the 'Green Valley' SM/TPS x 'Fly Eagle' AM/AOS' seedlings not flowered yet!!!Also I cannot find photos of this cross around....probably few already flowered...


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2011)

You might consider the sphag basket system for a try.

I'm growing some rex X eureka X milas seedlings, that really took off when I moved them to the baskets.

This species in general for me has responded very favorably to additions of Epsom salt.


----------

